# UK in drought ..



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

SO .. the UK has been officially declared as a drought area ...

Lets see how many feckin Africans start sending us £2 a month


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

UlsTTer said:


> SO .. the UK has been officially declared as a drought area ...
> 
> Lets see how many feckin Africans start sending us £2 a month


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep, non stop rain for a week and its time to ban the hosepipes!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

For only 1 pound per week you can help a UK family :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

My friend has reported that the drought is now 2" deep in the field behind his house :x


----------

